# Buch über Grundlagen der Registry / des Windowssystems



## lusthansa (24. März 2011)

Hallo, Leute, ich sitze viel am Computer, bin aber eher den reinen Nutzerfraktion zuzuordnen. Mir ist bekannt, dass mein Laptop (Vista 32bit, Acer Aspire 6930 Z) eine Registry hat und dass man recht mächtige Änderungen im System direkt durch einen manuellen Eingriff dort bewirken kann. Leider habe ich von diesem OS-Teil keinen blassen Hintergrundschimmer und wollte hier über das Forum erfragen, ob jemand mir einen Literaturhinweis zur Einführung in diese Thematik für mehr oder weniger Programmiersprachen-Nichtkenner gibt?

Danke für Lesetipps (möglichst aktuelles Buch oder ebensolche umfassende, gut strukturierte Onlinequelle) ...

LG Lusthansa


----------



## sheel (24. März 2011)

Hi

Bücher gibts mehrrere, schau zB hier:
http://www.amazon.de/registry-Bücher/s?ie=UTF8&rh=n:186606,k:Registry&page=1
Hab allerdings keines davon, kann also nicht sagen ob sie gut sind.

Vollständig ist auf jeden Fall keines.
Und ich kenne auch keine umfangreiche Onlinequelle.
Warum? Die Registry ist allein von Windows aus so umfangreich, dass es sicher nicht lustig wird alles dokumentieren zu müssen...
Außerdem kann jedes (wirklich jedes) Programm, das du auf deinem Computer hast, egal von welchem Hersteller und von wo auf der Welt, selber beliebig viele Einträge dazumachen.

Grundsätzlich ist die Registry ein System für Programme, in dem sie Einstellungen etc speichern können.
Hauptsächlich in Form von Sätzen (genauer gesagt Mengen von Buchstaben) oder Zahlen.

Wenn man selber programmiert, kommt man irgendwann zu einem Punkt, an dem man sowas braucht.
Entweder lässt man das Programm dann eine Datei machen, in der die Einstellungen in irgendeiner Form gespeichert werden und von dort auch wieder gelesen werden können. Oder man verwendet (von Windows angebotene) Funktionen zum Lesen und Schreiben in der Registry.
Hat beides Vor- und Nachteile.

Die Registry besteht genau genommen selber wieder aus Dateien, die aber von Windows verwaltet werden und auf die (über die Programmierfunktionen) zentral zugegriffen werden kann  (ohne, dass man den Ordner der Einstellungsdatei kennen muss etc).

In der Registry besteht jede Einstellung wieder aus einen Namen (immer ein normal lesbares Wort bzw. mehrere Wörter und ihrem Wert (Wort, Zahl etc...).
Das Ganze hierarchisch strukturiert (wie normale Dateien in Ordnern, die wiederum in Ordnern stecken...usw)
Ein Programm kann sich also einen "Registry-Ordner" anlegen, in dem es verschiedene Einstellungen ablegen kann (und natürlich auch wieder auslesen).

Ist aber bei Programmen wie zB Word ziemlich uninteressant, weil Word eine sowieso alles per Mausklicks einstellen lässt.

Was die Registry (in deinem Fall) so interessant macht: Ein großer Teil davon gehört zu Windows und seinen eigenen Programmen. Viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten findet man auf normalem Weg nirgends, kann sie aber (wenn man den "Ordner" und Einstellungsnamen kennt) in der Registry umstellen.

Zu vielen Einstellungen findet man was im Internet - aber erst, wenn man weiß, was man machen will und gezielt danach sucht.
Lange Listen mit Beschreibungen kenn ich keine.

Und damit man nicht extra dafür Programmieren lernen muss, gibts in Windows auch ein Programm, das einen alle Ordner und Einstelungen anzeigen kann und sie auch durch Maus/Tastatur verändern lässt: regedit.

Aber eine Warnung noch: Windows verlässt sich auf seine gespeicherten Werte. Jede Änderung von Windowseinstellungen (und natürlich auch von anderen Programmen) wirkt sich irgendwie auf die Funktionalität davon aus.

Wenn du einen unbekannten Wert änderst und der neue Wert mit etwas anderem irgendwie nicht zusammenpasst, könnte (mit etwas Pech) auch dein Computer gar nicht mehr startbar werden; oder sonst irgend etwas unerwünschtes passieren.
Wenn du dich erinnerst, was genau du geändert hast, kann das ein Fachmann meistens schnell wieder in Ordnung bringen, sonst hilft nur Neuinstallation.

Gruß


----------

